# Pseudotumor cerebri???? What next?



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

Well I just went to see an eye doctor today. As far as eye problems like protruding eyes ... that isn't a problem. I have a new Diagnosis now though. Psuedotumor cerebri. Does anyone else have problems with this?? On the lighter side my vision has improved.

From what I read it could be related to being Hypothyroid. I have contacted my Endo about it. He wasn't in today but should be tomorrow. I also have an appointment with my pcp on Friday.

Will let everyone know what I find out. I am beginning to wonder if I should stop going to the Doctor. Lately I have been finding out all kinds of things. Oh well I know its part of aging. But since May I have been diagnosed with depression, Graves, Low Vitamin D levels and now Psuedotumor cerebri. What's next???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Allison Gassett said:


> Well I just went to see an eye doctor today. As far as eye problems like protruding eyes ... that isn't a problem. I have a new Diagnosis now though. Psuedotumor cerebri. Does anyone else have problems with this?? On the lighter side my vision has improved.
> 
> From what I read it could be related to being Hypothyroid. I have contacted my Endo about it. He wasn't in today but should be tomorrow. I also have an appointment with my pcp on Friday.
> 
> Will let everyone know what I find out. I am beginning to wonder if I should stop going to the Doctor. Lately I have been finding out all kinds of things. Oh well I know its part of aging. But since May I have been diagnosed with depression, Graves, Low Vitamin D levels and now Psuedotumor cerebri. What's next???


Well, that did bring to mind Hashimoto's Encephalopathy.

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/hashimotos-encephalopathy.htm

And I presume you had the proper testing to confirm the Pseudotumor Cerebri?

Testing and Diagnosing Pseudotumor Cerebri
A number of tests must be performed to accurately diagnose an individual with this condition. Since it requires very specific testing, patients may be required to set aside a few days to get each test done. Some take awhile for results to come back to the office, so patience is a must.

Eye Exams are usually done first. If an individual is experiencing eye problems, the doctor can check each eye for swelling and blind spots. If any abnormalities are noted, he may

CT scans and MRI's are a great tool that doctors can use to identify any problems that may be occurring within the brain tissue. They can also help the doctor eliminate the possibility of other conditions in the brain, such as a clot or even a real tumor.

Another test that is usually performed is the "spinal tap." It is a painful procedure where the doctor uses a long needle to puncture the area between two lower vertebrae. This will help the doctor get an accurate reading on the pressure of the skull.

http://www.pseudotumorcerebri.net/

Let us know what happens here. One thing I know for a fact, you don't need something else to go wrong.

Sending giant hugs your way,


----------

